# New guy on the block



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am a new owner by surprise after finding my little girl out front of my house. So far it seems to be a Stagmomantis californica, but not definite. It isn't in great health I assume but I hope to change that.

Anyway, my name is Randall, age 24, and I work as a Computer Testing Lead at a large electronics retailer (10 points to whoever guesses which one!). My hobbies are plentiful and include:

Physics, Astronomy, Photography, Aviation, Computers, 3D Modeling, Making Music, and tons more

I love animals all alike and am especially fond of reptiles. I own ball pythons at the moment and hope to expand that extensively.

Currently in school for a B.S. in Physics (started late) and eventually hope for a Ph.D in the future.

I appreciate all the helpful knowledge from everyone here and look forward to good time!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you're in the right place! We all seem to have strange pet hobbies here....


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol.. i agree with Laura


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome. I wouldn't say you started late. I am 32 and am back in school for a bs in biology. I will probably go to graduate school right after this is done.


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.... Best Buy? Circuit City?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Very nice Rick, your right better then never. Biology should be exciting!

And it is Best Buy Mr. Mantid


----------



## Precarious (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome!

We have some hobbies in common. You can check the 'about me' section of my profile page for links to my music if you're interested.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 30, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We have some hobbies in common. You can check the 'about me' section of my profile page for links to my music if you're interested.


I checked out your tracks man, I like what your doin' with that idm style and experimentation. Sounds like you got some experience under your belt  I'm not quite there yet but we can all play right B) Your Dub Overdrive and trip hop style is killin' it. Good work!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like we get all the good ones here! :lol:


----------



## rcgordon (Aug 1, 2010)

Zer0s0phT said:


> Currently in school for a B.S. in Physics (started late) and eventually hope for a Ph.D in the future.


Welcome! My name is Randall, too.

As for starting late, 24 is not so bad. I began grad school at 35 and am only now finishing up my Ph.D. (in historical linguistics) at 44.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Aug 1, 2010)

randwulf said:


> Welcome! My name is Randall, too.
> 
> As for starting late, 24 is not so bad. I began grad school at 35 and am only now finishing up my Ph.D. (in historical linguistics) at 44.


Nice name!  

Congrats on the school work. Takes a good amount of motivation to go back to school. Hm, Dr. Randall, ya that does sound good


----------

